# Pronunciation of "Dumitru Ţepeneag"



## Stryozyk

Hi, I don't know any Romanian but I have been reading an English translation of _Vain Art of the Fugue_ (_Zadarnică e arta fugii_) and I really love it and would like to be able to pronounce the author's name properly. The way I have been saying it is:

Du - like "do"
mi - like "me"
tru - like "true"

Ţ - like "_ts_ar"
e - like "b_e_rry"
pe - like "_pe_nny"
ne - like "neigh"
ag - like "_ag_o"

Is this roughly correct? And my main question is, where does the accent go? I have been putting it on "mi" in the first name and on "ne" in the last name, but that's totally arbitrary on my part. Thanks!


----------



## farscape

Almost  As for the accent, Du-mi-tru Ţe-pe-neag.

As an FYI, *zadarnic* means _useless_; _vain_ might not be my first choice to translate *zadarnic*, but I don't know the piece you're talking about.



Stryozyk said:


> Ţ - like "_ts_ar" -> pi*zz*a
> e - like "b_e_rry"
> pe - like "_pe_nny"
> ne - like "neigh" -> *ne*bula
> ag - like "_ag_o" -> m*ug*
> 
> Is this roughly correct? And my main question is, where does the accent go? I have been putting it on "mi" in the first name and on "ne" in the last name, but that's totally arbitrary on my part. Thanks!


----------



## alinapopi

Hello,

Farscape, are you sure the accent is on _pe_?
In my opinion, and without knowing this writer, we should pronounce it Ţ_e - pe - neag_, being _neág _a diphtong and not a hiatus.

Bye,


----------



## farscape

"neag" is still one syllable so no hiatus here, but I think your way sounds better, with the first two syllables flat.

Best,


----------



## Stryozyk

Thank you both so much for your answers! As for "zadarnic" in the title, I just copied and pasted it from Wikipedia. But thank you for translating it, because I had been wondering for a while whether it meant "vain" in the sense of "useless", or "vain" in the sense of "egotistic". I see it is the former (although in my opinion both meanings can apply to the work and so it's a nice double entendre in English).


----------

